# Deputy Sheriff Bryan Sleeper



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Bryan Sleeper Burleigh County Sheriff's Department, North Dakota

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 28, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 39
Tour of Duty: 4 years
Badge Number: 4837

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Heart attack
Date of Incident: September 28, 2011
Weapon Used: Person
Suspect Info: In custody

Deputy Sheriff Bryan Sleeper suffered a fatal heart attack while assisting another deputy arrest a combative subject at about 12:45 am.

The other deputy had attempted to stop the man for speeding, but the suspect refused to stop and drove to his home. During the ensuing confrontation, the man was tased twice before Deputy Sleeper could handcuff him.

Deputy Sleeper collapsed moments later. He was transported to a local hospital where he was pronounced dead.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Info

Sheriff Pat Heinert
Burleigh County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 1416
Bismarck, ND 58502

Phone: (701) 222-6651


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Sleeper


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## doe (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rip*

Rip


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP Deputy Sleeper


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

RIP. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Sleeper


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------

